# Sand on floor



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought some bath dust stuff and they loved it so I was getting annoyed with that yesterdays news stuff so I ditched it and put reptile sand on the half where the litter was. The other half with the home is a blanket. Think there will be any harm done? So far they love it running around and rolling in it. Pretty funny and cute when they do it. Seperate tanks btw fairly large 20\38 I believe.


----------



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

Has no one else ever tried this?? They seem to love the sand and there feet stay clean! That news junk always got stuck to there feet. Other than having it tracked around on the blanket they really love it.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Mention of a sandbox is made here:
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/2plastic.shtml

However, there is a note from the webmaster about how sand "may not be appropriate," though I have read on a few sites about people making sandboxes for their hedgies to play in...

I know one of the concerns of sand is silica though... So, I guess it partially depends on where you're getting your sand/what kind it is/if it has silica in it... And, even then, I still don't really know the answer to your question since I'm a new hedgie owner myself.

This page (of course, it's about sandboxes for kids, not hedgies, but still) mentions tremolite as another nasty substance that can be found in sand too... http://www.enviromom.com/2008/07/alternatives-fo.html


----------



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

The sand I got is the red stuff used in reptile terrariums. I will read the bag and see if there is silica in it.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Racerhedge said:


> The sand I got is the red stuff used in reptile terrariums. I will read the bag and see if there is silica in it.


I think a lot of reptile sand is actually supposed to be silica free, natural sand... You might still want to ask around a bit more just about sand in general though...

I did just find another thread that might help also... 
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=245&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------

